# State Police Recruits



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

Hi everyone,
Brand new to this board. Very impressive and interesting. 

Anyhow, I noticed there were quite a few SP recruits for a few different States (Ma, NH, etc.) and it seems we all start the same time (early August?) Just curious as to how you all are training. I read the Academy post (both actually) and found them helpful. I know SPA's do ALOT of running, but how much actual resistance training (weight lifting) takes place? Also, what would some of the sworn guys recommend having for a pushup count? I can max out at 50 right now, and I'm 87 days out from Day 1. Would 100 be enough or should I train for more? 

Pull-up's are somewhat problematic for me as well. Wide-grip, I can only bang out 6...normal front grip 12, neutral (palms facing in towards eachother) 18 and chinups aprox. 30. What technique is generally asked for in the Academy? (I'm 6'3, 205 with 2.5ft long arms...pushing myself off and pulling myself up is somewhat challenging I guess) 

Running wise, I'm up to aprox. 12-18 miles per week, minimum 3 miles per run, and all on very challenging uphill courses. Will we always be running together as a class, or are their individual tests? Oh, I'm also doing 10 sets of 100 yard sprints, 2x's a week. 

Swimming I havent even touched yet, but I am opening my pool this week. What would be a good target to train for in that arena?

I know it's alot, and I appreciate everything!

Recruit401


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

I am not a cop, but you seem to be doing all the right things.....keep increasing gradually and you should be fine. I don't think that all recruits are at the same level as you....good job and keep it up.


----------



## Recruit401 (May 15, 2004)

VOR said:


> Not sure which Day One you're 87 days out from,


Day One = first day of the Academy, beginning of August

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Recruit401 said:


> VOR said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure which Day One you're 87 days out from,
> ...


What he meant was, he was not sure what day one of WHAT academy you were 87 days from....for instance MASS, NY, RI.....see what he means.....


----------



## Cadet101 (Nov 6, 2002)

Recruit401 Wrote: 


> Day One = first day of the Academy, beginning of August Thanks for all the help.


Which State Police academy are you talking about that starts in August?


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Perhaps Hawaii State Police??? :shock: :shock:


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

All the things you are doing are the right thing; particulary the running...there's a lot of that. Take VAR's advice and take everything in moderation, don't subject yourself to an injury before the academy...that's an easy ticket to a medical discharge. Also, just a piece of advice; I notice on you profile you already refer to yourself as a "state trooper"; as you no doubt will hear many times at whatever academy you attend; "you're not graduated yet! "


----------



## Recruit401 (May 15, 2004)

Very well understood about the not being a graduate yet, but I wanted to specify as to what level of LE I was entering. Maybe Administrators could add in a "recruit or FNG :roll: " to the list that is there to select from. 

And as nice as it would be to be on the Hawaii State Police, I'll be entering Rhode Islands Academy. 8) 

Any advice on the number of pull ups / pushups I should be able to complete when the Academy starts? Also, what technique pull up is used? Wide-Grip, normal front grip, chin-up grip???

Thanks guys


----------



## GUNNERYSGTHARTMAN (Jul 17, 2003)

Congratulations. My buddy is on the short list for the RISP as well. When did you get your letter and what did it say?


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Recruit 401... you're already calling yourself a Trooper? A little ahead of yourself aren't you? Did you pass the psych. test yet?? And remember, like killjoy said:


> "you're not graduated yet! "


Granted you maybe a little excited, and that's expected.... just be careful.. you can get "discharged" 100 times quicker than it took to get in...


----------



## Recruit401 (May 15, 2004)

Recruit401 said:


> Very well understood about the not being a graduate yet, but I wanted to specify as to what level of LE I was entering. Maybe Administrators could add in a "recruit or FNG :roll: " to the list that is there to select from.


Again, I'm not pompous nor am I getting ahead of myself. In no means am I calling myself Trooper. Just selected the closest thing possible to what I felt would represent the field I'll be entering soon. As I stated before, Admin should add a recruit or similar title for those in the process, but not sworn yet, seeing as there are quite a few of us representing here on this message board. :idea:


----------



## beau (May 2, 2002)

Did you get a letter saying that you passed the background check, and you are being scheduled for the psych test?


----------



## csauce30 (Aug 23, 2002)

> Recruit 401... you're already calling yourself a Trooper? A little ahead of yourself aren't you? Did you pass the psych. test yet?? And remember, like killjoy said:
> 
> Quote:
> "you're not graduated yet! "
> ...


I dont think he's trying to be cocky about it...he's excited. He's training his ass off to be ready. From the sound of his posts, he writes well, and he seems to be squared away. Cut him some slack...

Good luck "Recruit 401."


----------



## semiunmarked (May 5, 2004)

Remain Anonymous is the best advice for surviving an academy. The advice given has your best intentions at heart - we are not flaming you. 

The D.I.'s in my academy found a website authored by a trainee that included mentions of his current academy training. This crappy website was dedicated to a trooper killed in the line of duty. The D.I.'s took GREAT offense at this. This trainee could not take the heat this revelation brought into his life and soon dropped out. 

Your D.I's might find your profile or postings too. 

Good Luck and Remain Anonymous.


----------

